# Tips for grilling large number of pork chops at a party?



## Darkh2o (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi everyone!  New to the forum, been grilling for years, but really need some help.

I have an upcoming event where I have to grill 60+ porkchops on a charcoal grill.  The grill is about 3' x 6' so I have plenty of space to grill.  The pork chops contain a bone and are about 1" thick.

I am trying to figure out the best way to grill these properly without drying them out.  Do I want to sear them then cook them indirectly?  Or do I want to cook them low and slow?

Any help, suggestions or ideas would be greatly appreciated.  Also, if additional info is required, I will do my best to provide it.

thanks.


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Grilling Large Number...need help*

Wow welcome to the best Forum in the bbq and BS world..lol. Lucky you bumped into uncle bigwheel at such an opprotune time as opposed to some of the no talent types which hangs on here. No need to mention names. You already bought them old nasty old bone laden chops? If not the best deal in town is to buy the loins and cut them boneless models to suit. Let us get past that point and proceedeth.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Grilling Large Number...need help*

aside from the cooking method, brining will go a looooong way towards protecting
them from dryness.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 10, 2012)

*Grilling Large Number...need help*

What Cappy said!
1 " thick will be direct heat about 5 minutes per side. They are done at 145*.

Sent using smoke signals because I'm a cheap bastard!


----------



## Max1 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Grilling Large Number...need help*

Combination of what Cappy said and indirect. Thats what I would do.


----------



## Darkh2o (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Grilling Large Number...need help*

thanks for the help, guys!  i'll give it a shot.


----------



## Max1 (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: Grilling Large Number...need help*

Just thought of this one, If you had that 3x6 grill set up for an indirect burn, you could have another grill set up just to sear the chops for a couple of minutes per side. This set up would be more efficient. Sear the chops then move them to a lower burning fire to finish them off. The only reason I am bringing this up is because you are going to be grilling them for 60+ people. I would also brine them for atleast 2 to 3 hours, and remove them from the brine right before you sear them. you would not need a great big grill for the searing. You could get away with say an 18 inch grill. Like I said though make that your hot grill, sear them to seal in the juices, then transfer them to the lower heat of the big grill. 

Here is a good question, is the grill going to be at this "party", and be serving people from it? Or are you grilling and, packing the chops up then transporting them?

If it is the later, then you will be needing an Au Jus to put in the pan with the chops for transport to keep them moist. If that is the case, I would saute, some white onions, and then add some watered down apple juice, combine the two and reduce them, then add the chops to it. This provide a great taste, and will keep the chops nice and moist.

I hope my 4 o'clock ramble helps out!!!!

Max


----------



## Darkh2o (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: Grilling Large Number...need help*

good idea, Max!  i was thinking about running 2 grills, one for searing and one with indirect heat, but didnt think it would be efficient.  i think i might go that route.    


and to answer your question about transporting...the grill is at the "party", so we will be serving directly from the grill.


----------



## Max1 (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: Grilling Large Number...need help*

It's all good, glad to help.


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: Grilling Large Number...need help*

Well looks like this choo choo has done jumped the tracks here. We have not got to cooking method yet. We are still speaking of the meat. These indriect types are leading you down the primrose path so to speak. Your are surely looking for the straight and narrow path which leads to coming up with some grand prize winners. Or as my Mama always said..You can lead a horse to water but your cant make him/her wear the tee shirt if they get to horsing around too much with the other horses. I'm fixing to move on to another project and leave you in the care of some no-cooking heatherns. Kindly let me know. Who loves ya? Thanks.


----------



## Max1 (Aug 14, 2012)

I don't get it bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 16, 2012)

Max, don't even try. Sometimes you just have to leave him alone!


----------



## Max1 (Aug 17, 2012)

Apparently!?!


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 19, 2012)

I was attempting to be a jokester. Dang thin skinned yankmes.


----------



## MI Smoke (Aug 20, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> I was attempting to be a jokester. Dang thin skinned yankmes.


 
BW more like a thin skinned hillbilly :grin:


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 20, 2012)

Good point. Both of them groups can sometimes jump to irrational conclusions.  Now with hillbillies a person always got to consider the possibility of the old interbreeding program going on. Family trees which do not have many branches..closer akin to posts and stuff like that. Guess them from the Northern Climes can suffer from the same malady. Its sorta scary.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 21, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Good point. Both of them groups can sometimes jump to irrational conclusions.  Now with hillbillies a person always got to consider the possibility of the old interbreeding program going on. Family trees which do not have many branches..closer akin to posts and stuff like that. Guess them from the Northern Climes can suffer from the same malady. Its sorta scary.



This does explain a lot about you Jeff!


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 24, 2012)

Well I wasnt talking about me here of course. My folks was distant kin.


----------



## sumrak454 (Mar 10, 2020)

I would be very happy if you would advise me a couple of methods for pickling a steak ...


----------



## sumrak454 (Mar 11, 2020)

By the way, 60 steaks is pretty much. It's going to take you a lot of time to grill everything, but I think that everything is going to be fine, 60 is my lucky number. Do you believe in numbers? I am the kind of person that believes in numerology, and I think that every number has a special meaning. I've been reading about it a lot on https://www.sunsigns.org/angel-number-822-meaning/, there is a lot of shocking information. I was thinking that it's a total ******** in the past, but now I understand that it's real.


----------

